# To buy or lease a car in Dubai



## newtosandpit (Mar 28, 2013)

We are only going to be moving for a year to Dubai as that's how long my partners contract is and wanted to know what people's thoughts were on buying a second hand car or leasing a car? What is probably most cost effective? Not looking to buy a ferrari or anything similar. Just something that is safe and gets us from A to B.

Thanks


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

In my opinion, renting a car is the better option. You can find reasonable rental rates for economical cars. Make sure you rent from a reputable place. I don't advice to go to the option of the second handed car. 
At Dubai airport, there are many reputable car rental companies such as thrifty and Avis, you can make an inquiry about the rates there.


----------

